# Carved magnets



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All 
I took these magnets in my outlet store this morning, they are carved from pine with a 12×3 mm magnet glued in a hole drilled in the back of them. Each one take about an hour and a half to carve and paint.
Bruce


----------



## goodgal (Jul 23, 2015)

VERY NICE


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice ones there Bruce, look very sellable to me. You should post these under PROJECT.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Bob
These guys are starting to sell, I add some crows last week, now they have something to crow about
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> VERY NICE
> 
> - goodgal


 Thanks
Very Much , visit mypostings any time
Bruce


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are really cute. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> These are really cute. Nice work.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> ...


 Thanks Charles
These are kind of fun to carve, something to use up some the scrap pieces of wood
Bruce


----------

